
Show HN: InterviewAt – mock interviews by a real exec with real feedback - BrandonWatson
https://www.interviewat.com/prep-service
======
BrandonWatson
We've all been there. You do the loop and the feedback you get from the
recruiter/hiring manager is binary Yes || No. And when it's a No, you get one
of the two types of feedback:

1) Sorry, you didn't get it 2) None

This has to stop, and I'm trying to solve this problem. I stood up InterviewAt
at the beginning of the COVID pandemic as a way to help folks who were being
displaced. The service is up and running, and I'm still doing the mock
interview sessions free of charge.

I already knew that there is no great feedback mechanism and I wanted to
improve on that, but I also discovered there is no great resource for learning
from actual interviews for professional roles. How many of you have actually
sat in on a VP Engineering interview? Or seen a great Sr PM interview? These
are real interviews for people preparing for interviews for real roles.

I've also started a YouTube channel where I will be posting interview segments
with analysis and assessment. I've been an exec at MSFT, AMZN, and ORCL, and
have run my own startups with exits. I'm doing this as a new company I've
started this year because I feel it's really important so that we can all
learn and get better from the feedback that you wish you had received when you
looped for a role.

Feedback is welcomed, but if you have an upcoming interview or what to get
real, executive level feedback on how you show up in an interview, please give
us a look.

